# Most beautiful single structure ever built by man



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

It is impossible to come to a conclusion


----------



## evan d (Nov 4, 2005)

200 feet tall amazing


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Bronteboy said:


> The question, as framed, demands a deeper thought...
> 
> 
> So, if I were imprisoned, held as a privileged captive in the top apartments of a fortress, and could only look out on one building for the rest of my days, it would be this:
> ...



nice post, I also like your avatar

interesting question with no wrong anwer just right ones.

I agree completely with the Taj Mahal, lot's of intersting places with unique stories but of all the major icons, this one's built out of love and not just theoretical love for an Idea or God but one man's insanity to create the perfect expression of his love for his wife! Even the name expresses love, I consider this to be the culimination Humanity's Essence in architectural structural form, even it's measurements are without flaw. Perfection achieved.

I think among the modern ones Gehry's work is interesting but looks similar to one another, the Guggenheim in Bilbao is very similar to the Disney Theater in LA, in fact the Disney would have been built earlier if not for the various controversies attached to it's construction.

For skyscrapers, the form of Chrysler Building outweighs the romance of the Empire State Building, even if King Kong did not bother to climb it


----------



## EDK_DK (Jan 11, 2006)

HOT:
Eiffel Tower , Paris
Empire State Building , NY
Turning Torso, Malmo.
Fukuoka Tower, Fukuoka
Le Grand Arche, Paris - France.
Bank of China Building, Honk Kong



NOT:
Petronas Towers - Kuala Lumpur
Liberation Tower , Kuwait City
Kingdom Centre, Riyadh
Landmark Tower, Yokohama


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

I would go with the gateway arch in St Louis.


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

The Egyptian Pyramids of Giza - the tallest stood 481 ft and each block averaged 2.5 tons.. The pyramids are one of the seven wonders of the world at 4600 plus years old and built to 1/100 degree of mathematical perfect, truly remarkable.. 

After that I would say Liberty One in Philadelphia at 945 ft of Liberty and Classy Architecture..


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll pick the Taj Mahal, even though I have never been there.

BTW, if I were forced to live out my days as a prisoner on the top floor of the Empire State Building, I would be very happy with my life.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Some people believed that it was aliens that could have built the Stonehenge.


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

Quickdraw said:


>


personaly i would peplace it with the third Bais Hamikdash(Temple) any day!! :runaway: 









(a depiction of what it would look like using a blimp projecting a holographic image of the Temple in the Temple mounds location)


----------



## dsbein (Nov 15, 2005)

*Egyp - the pyramids*

sorry... but no doubt about it... 


































they have something... I don´t know what... but they have some strange power...

______


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

^ Strange power, maybe. But... they're not exactly very very beautiful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

eiffel tower for me


----------



## jgabriel (Feb 14, 2006)

One of the most spectacular places that I've seen,









Machu Picchu


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## DGM (Aug 8, 2005)

Just kidding...

Um, I can't really pick just one. But certainly the Eiffel Tower, the Parthenon, Pantheon, Brunelleschi's dome, and a few of Borromini's churches make my list. Oh, and the hoover dam as well, for its sheer size and its landscape.


----------



## Frostaab (Sep 16, 2005)

MIKERU Z said:


> Eiffel tower...for me


:yes: I second that


----------



## carvin77 (Mar 8, 2006)

Stonehenge


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

wickedestcity said:


> personaly i would peplace it with the third Bais Hamikdash(Temple) any day!! :runaway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would replace one of the most beautiful domes and one of the holiest muslim structures with that crap?? Why??

Anyways, i think this has to be the taj mahal. Around sunset that place feels truly magical.


----------



## bleedingOrange (Feb 23, 2006)

:bash: no one has said the Great Wall of China yet


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is a beauty, hang onto your hat:


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Mount Rushmore*


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^I like the Crazy Horse Memorial more (still unfinished)









What it will look like:

















The scale is amazing


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Isn't not supposed to be finished for another 50 years? It will be amazing when finished though.


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

San Marco Cathedral and Palazzo Ducale in Venice (Italy)


----------



## Paradine (Mar 29, 2006)

The Atlantis Resort, Paridise Island, Bahamas


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

I think this best represent mankinds achievements, hopes and dreams.


----------

